# Secondary code v49.89



## lanehickey (Aug 30, 2013)

Wondering if  Medicare and Medicaid both are paying when using V49.89 for skin tags 1200;12001 and also for 17110 .  I am not finding individual symptomatic codes my phys. has requested.  I see the rule for the V code and what must be notated in the chart for the code to be used.   However does this also cover "Obstructs an orifice or vision" or is there an individual code for this.  I am not finding it.  

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2013)

why would you use V49.89 (Other specified conditions influencing health status) as a code for skin tags?  this code does not support medical necessity for a procedure.


----------



## lanehickey (Sep 3, 2013)

*secondary code required*

We have billed 17110 for example with 078.12 and 782.0 which Medicare denies.  I reviewed previous posts and other information in CMS and it appears that Medicare states this secondary code V49.89 be used when the phys. has documented pain, inflammation etc. as I find no other more specific code related to benign lesions.
If a patient cannot walk on a painful foot or the lesion is inflamed then what other code do you suggest for benign lesions destruction when the phys. states it is medically necessary?

Thank You


----------

